# copier-coller video



## manucosma (29 Mars 2015)

Hello,
une question pour un ami posseseur d'un ipad , comment faire pour copier-coller une video youtube et la coller par exemple sur facebook ?.
Merci


----------



## adixya (29 Mars 2015)

Faut cliquer sur le petit symbole avec les trois points et les deux traits en haut à gauche et choisir "copier le lien" parmi toutes les propositions.


----------



## manucosma (30 Mars 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Faut cliquer sur le petit symbole avec les trois points et les deux traits en haut à gauche et choisir "copier le lien" parmi toutes les propositions.



Merci


----------

